# Looking to sub for someone in ma



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm available from south shore mass or within reasonable travel have my own rig with 8 1/2 ezv , 2003 gmc 2500hd I'm a mechanic so plow and truck are meticulously maintained.

Please pm if interested


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry I can't receive Pm's. for some reason my phone # is 1-781-987-4078

Jared


----------

